# Wanting to start doing shows, but have no idea where to start...



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Tatiana - afraid I know very little about showing or western riding but I just thought I'd mention you'll get more positive responses if you only make one thread about the topic


----------



## Tatiana Jade (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't sure where to post it and idk how to delete a thread...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

No problem! I think only mods can delete threads, just wanted to let you know before you got a backlash or anything  When it could fit in multiple sub-forums I generally just choose the one that seems the best fit or where the expertise will be hanging - so for your question I'd probably go to the "Western Pleasure" forum.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

A small gymkhana or pony club ribbon day or a training day is the best place to start.

Local, low key, relaxed. I went to one today.


----------

